# Xmas moss turning brown



## NLindsey921 (Jan 17, 2018)

Bought some Xmas moss online and when it arrived I put it in the tank. Some is attached to a piece of manzanita drift woof. Some is attached to a plastic cichlid stone. Some is attached as a moss wall. The stuff on the manzanita and wall appears to be turning brown. The stuff on the stone is greener. What am I doing wrong?

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaldurak (May 2, 2010)

Is the Browning moss a lot closer to your light source than your other moss patches?


----------



## NLindsey921 (Jan 17, 2018)

Some yes. Some no. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Is it possible it was frozen when you received it. How long did it take to go brown?


----------



## NLindsey921 (Jan 17, 2018)

A couple days. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

If it turned brown in a couple of days then it was dead already (possibly frozen) when you got it or you added something to the water that killed it. Really need more information.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I purchased some xmas moss online in early November that did the same thing. Mine came in index card sized sheets. Half of it was brown when I received it. I used what I could of the greener portions, although it started browning a week or so after. I was told by the seller that browning was to be expected... that it would recover once established in a submerged environment. It did, however, the decaying bits caused a massive green algae outbreak. Nothing worse than fighting rhizoclonium/GHA in some dense moss. I had to go to extreme measures to knock it back but I'm slowly seeing results. I will most likely rip it out and treat it outside the tank in a bucket of water somewhere in a dark corner for a week or so. I plan to do a little re-scape very soon. The good news is, it is very hardy. I have some extra xmas moss from the same batch attached to some lava rocks that have sat in a cold bowl of water in a window seal for over 3 months. I change the water like twice week. Just straight tap water. It's doing really well.


----------



## NLindsey921 (Jan 17, 2018)

houseofcards said:


> If it turned brown in a couple of days then it was dead already (possibly frozen) when you got it or you added something to the water that killed it. Really need more information.


The only thing I've added to the water is prime when I did a water change and leaf zone the day before I put it in. And nation geographic tropical fish food, a couple bloodworms that were gobbled up immediately and a couple brine shrimp. That's it. 

Sent from my SM-J700T1 using Tapatalk


----------

